# Uber App Directions not dependable



## Jacdino (Jun 2, 2019)

Anyone prefer one app over the other when driving. I fine Ubers app doesn't calculate short cuts and only use's logic to get from A to B which can be longer. When it decides to route its own directions I use my own direction and that's mainly in my surroundings. Where Googles in/out of town is more accurate it has alerts and various routes. Sometimes I feel it's sending me across country. I use Uber app because its compatible with that payout without blaming a third party app for any problems. They need to rethink their GPS pattern signals and add sound by turns, traffic ahead and various routes. The app to me is still in the Beta stage and we are the experimental subjects who at times get chewed out by the rider. I complained several times your wasting the drivers time and having the rider get upset. But yet you what driver to be accurate. Can't believe a multi-Billion dollar company can't program a app that works like Google Map and Waze. But you got to believe!!!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Uber navigation isn't 100% perfect but I've used it exclusively when ridesharing. I sometimes cross check it with Google Maps but it works fine for the most part. Individual results may vary.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Everything on the internet is in beta stage. Don’t see it ever changing. Millennials love it. They think everything is great. It’s their world now. I’m just trying to hold it together till retirement.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

My one true love. Not for everyone, but it works for me.


----------



## Jacdino (Jun 2, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Uber navigation isn't 100% perfect but I've used it exclusively when ridesharing. I sometimes cross check it with Google Maps but it works fine for the most part. Individual results may vary.


But do you get voice command such when to turn and traffic and short cuts? Uber lacks all that which to me could be much more productive getting to the destination.



Pax Collector said:


> Uber navigation isn't 100% perfect but I've used it exclusively when ridesharing. I sometimes cross check it with Google Maps but it works fine for the most part. Individual results may vary.


But do you get voice command such when to turn and traffic and short cuts? Uber lacks all that which to me could be much more productive getting to the destination.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Jacdino said:


> But do you get voice command such when to turn and traffic and short cuts? Uber lacks all that which to me could be much more productive getting to the destination.
> 
> 
> But do you get voice command such when to turn and traffic and short cuts? Uber lacks all that which to me could be much more productive getting to the destination.


I don't really need the voice. I only glance over the map every now and then. One thing they could add, like you said is live traffic updates like Google Maps.


----------



## Jacdino (Jun 2, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Everything on the internet is in beta stage. Don't see it ever changing. Millennials love it. They think everything is great. It's their world now. I'm just trying to hold it together till retirement.


Beta is a version of a piece of software that is made available for testing, typically by a limited number of users outside the company that is developing it, before its general release. Knowing this from working with programmers



Pax Collector said:


> I don't really need the voice. I only glance over the map every now and then. One thing they could add, like you said is live traffic updates like Google Maps.


Got it, but do you have voice?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Jacdino said:


> Beta is a version of a piece of software that is made available for testing, typically by a limited number of users outside the company that is developing it, before its general release. Knowing this from working with programmers
> 
> 
> Got it, but do you have voice?


I'm using the term loosely. Whenever I speak to tech support for one of these companies, they always say their web site is a work in progress.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Jacdino said:


> Got it, but do you have voice?


Yes, but I turned it off.


----------



## Jacdino (Jun 2, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Yes, but I turned it off.


I have none. I called support and they told me it doesn't. I did all type of steps need between re-install, bluetooth off and 3 different voice 1 is a brand new Samsung. Go figure. I like the voice since at time the rider talks and the voice puts me back on track, just my preference.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Uber's navigation is horrible in Richmond. I stopped using it after the 3rd time it wanted me to make a left turn or go straight across a street over a median. 
Also, last year a bus rapid transit line was built into Broad St and created a lot of no left turns/no u-turns. Both Uber and Google Maps haven't figured it out yet. But Waze has! 

Long live Waze!


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

SurginGeneral said:


> View attachment 332833
> 
> 
> My one true love. Not for everyone, but it works for me.


*OK, but how do you get it - WAZE - to work with the Uber Driver app?*


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> *OK, but how do you get it - WAZE - to work with the Uber Driver app?*


1. Press your picture
2. Account
3. App Settings
4. Navigation


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Brunch said:


> 1. Press your picture
> 2. Account
> 3. App Settings
> 4. Navigation


Waze only works in some markets.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Waze only works in some markets.


Oh, I didn't know that... Is that the same for Google Maps? My options include Uber, Waze, or Google Maps.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Brunch said:


> Oh, I didn't know that... Is that the same for Google Maps? My options include Uber, Waze, or Google Maps.


I use both google and Uber gps, especially when Uber starts tKing me in circles.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> I use both google and Uber gps, especially when Uber starts tKing me in circles.


That's good that they allow Google Maps. I've tried Waze a few times and don't really like it.


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

Uber’s GPS navigation is absolutely horrendous in New York. After just a day or two of driving rideshare, I stopped using it. I now use Google Maps exclusively for navigation. It’s certainly not perfect—none of them are—but it is more efficient than Uber or Waze, in my experience.

Fortunately, I’ve gotten to the point where, at least in the areas I drive most frequently, I can rely primarily on my knowledge of the streets and use Google just to supplement that, suggest alternative routes and show some traffic conditions.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Waze only works in some markets.


I've used Waze all over America from little cities to big cities... It works anywhere there's a cell connection.


----------



## mvn39 (Jun 28, 2019)

Jacdino said:


> Beta is a version of a piece of software that is made available for testing, typically by a limited number of users outside the company that is developing it, before its general release. Knowing this from working with programmers


Yes, it usually goes BETA (For General Bug Testing), ALPHA (Acceptance Testing) then FINAL (Stable version). Uber probably hired a bunch of entitled Silicon Valley engineers and ended up with a Driver app that Ants are forced to test for FREE (actually Ants ends up paying Uber for this piece of [email protected]).


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Waze only works in some markets.


What do you mean by this? You downloaded the Waze app and the Uber app doesn't allow you to choose it as an option?


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

The big thing with Uber nav is with the set cost to the rider the app will pick a shorter distance thru backstreets that takes the same amount of time as a longer distance on faster roads. It’s set to make them more money if possible. I’ve done some that trips were longer than Uber directions but when all was said and done a couple minutes less in time.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

radzer0 said:


> The big thing with Uber nav is with the set cost to the rider the app will pick a shorter distance thru backstreets that takes the same amount of time as a longer distance on faster roads. It's set to make them more money if possible. I've done some that trips were longer than Uber directions but when all was said and done a couple minutes less in time.


I'm going to say that's just not true in all cases. Uber app often doesn't choose the shortest/quickest route. Sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't. I run Android Auto and even using Waze on my car's head unit, I can still see the Uber app directions on my phone. The difference between them is often negligible. What I do see is that Uber will have you turn left (for example) where no left is possible.....etc.


----------

